# A Dad Dies Trying To Save His Dog



## Animology

This really saddened me when I read it today. Bless his family. I know how much people love their pets but surely this man should not have put his life at risk.? Not comdemning him...just feel so sad for the loss of his life and for his family.



Lancashire Evening Post said:


> A dad was hit by a lorry and killed as he tried to rescue his pet dog, as his family stood just feet away.
> 
> It is believed the 39-year-old man was trying to retrieve his German Shepherd from the northbound carriage of the M6, near Charnock Richard Services, following a crash.
> 
> Just minutes before, the light blue Audi A4, in which he was travelling with his family had left the carriageway, hit a lamp-post, gone down the embankment and collided with trees. The man, his wife and two young daughters, who are believed to be aged around five-years-old, managed to make their way on to the hard shoulder. It is not clear how the animal escaped, but police believe it ran on to the M6 and the man ventured out on to the carriageway after it and was hit by an HGV.
> 
> Emergency services were called to the motorway just after 12.05pm yesterday.
> 
> The man, who has not been named but comes from Chorley, suffered multiple injuries and was pronounced dead at the scene.
> 
> Sgt Dave Tonge, from Lancashire Police, today issued an urgent appeal for witness. He said: "I would appeal for anyone who has seen the blue Audi leave the carriageway or, more importantly, has seen the man on the hard shoulder and subsequently run into the carriageway."
> 
> A spokesman for North West Ambulance Service said one of the girls was taken to Royal Preston Hospital by air ambulance suffering from facial and head injuries sustained in the earlier crash. The woman and her other daughter suffered cuts and bruises.
> 
> The Highways Agency put a message on the matrix signs to warn drivers of an animal in the road and police said the dog was still missing.
> 
> One lane of the motorway was closed between junction 27 at Standish and junction 28 at Leyland while investigators examined the scene.
> 
> It remained shut throughout the afternoon. Anyone with information is urged to call police on 08451 253545.


http://www.lep.co.uk/news/traffic-and-transport/man_killed_saving_dog_1_3515581


----------



## snoopydo

OMG Chorley is near to where I live  Thats awful but I think I'd proberbly do the same it's instinct and you'd just panic and not think of the danger I guess. My thoughts to his family The Dog is missing I wonder if he is ok and was found 

So Tragic for his wife, Children and all of his family.


----------



## Mr Kipling

I wouldn't have hesitated to save the dog, I hope I'd have been more careful crossing the road but that's easy to say after the fact. There was that fella fell 200 feet down a cliff rescuing his dog and survived both man and dog.


----------



## Guest

How very very sad, My thoughts are with the poor family.

Alas though an example here as to the importance of transporting our beloved pets by crate for our own safety aswell as theres.

I did have a friend who had two dogs killed on the M1 many years back following a RTA, something that I have preached many many times - yet still oftenfail to put into practise.

DT


----------



## henry

Animology said:


> This really saddened me when I read it today. Bless his family. I know how much people love their pets but surely this man should not have put his life at risk.? Not comdemning him...just feel so sad for the loss of his life and for his family.
> 
> Man killed saving dog - Traffic And Transport - lep.co.uk


A truly devoted dog owner! What a stark contrast to the Police Handler who let his two dogs die in an overheated vehicle!


----------



## Lushgirl84

Aww bless, so sad


----------



## jill3

That's made me cry:cryin:

'Cause you know what that is what you call True Love and Devotion!!
Some people might say he shouldn't have done that but it when you love someone so much it is an instant reaction.

I hope the Dog is found and is unharmed so he didn't die in vain.

R.I.P x


----------



## Guest

How sad.
What's worrying is that if that had happened to me I would have done the exact same thing.


----------



## momentofmadness

I bet the guy was a bit stunned after the crash.. And probably was thinking straight... Devoted till the end.. xxx

Someone asked the question before about travelling with their dog.. and this is why we should have the dogs in a secure crate or belted up.. only takes a window to smash and your dog is off..


R.I.P xxx


----------



## BiKERcc

Aw that's so sad 

I hope the dog's found too so that it wasn't in vain, although it wont bring the father back 

I guess in those type of situations you don't think clearly, just react...


----------



## tashax

So sorry for his family  i would have done exactly the same. Frey is belted in and harvey is in his crate when we travel.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith

this is so awful! He probably tried to save the dog because he didn't want his children to see it get killed  and then got killed himself. . .he probably felt invinsible like you do in them kind of situations, you think you'll be fine if you try to help. . .I feel really sorry for the HGV driver too! My dad drives HGVs and one day his friend was driving along the motorway and someone jumped from a bridge and landed on his windscreen! I felt that was extremely selfish of the suicidal person because it ruined the poor man's career, he couldn't drive again after that. . . 

I'm not saying the man who ran out was selfish in trying to save his dog because he obviously didn't intend to kill himself, the chances are he was putting his children first but it is truly awful. I'm glad he was pronounced dead at the scene, hopefully that means he died on impact and didn't suffer but I do think it will have scarred the children and his wife for life. . . not to mention the HGV driver 

I can understand why he did it, I probably wouldn't run out in the middle of the high speed vehicles after my dog but I would want to . . . I would put myself at risk in lots of other situations for her but really what he did was pretty much guaranteed death


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith

although it was an extremely silly thing to do, people have done much stupider things for much less of a good reason.

I think he deserves the respect we're all giving him for being such a devoted dog owner and father. 

RIP you tried your hardest until the very end


----------



## mstori

thats so so sad for all concerned. What happened to the dog does anyone know? even sadder if it dies also 

i would do exactly the same thing. I think most people would. You dont think of the consequences to yourself, only that of trying to make sure no one else gets injured.

Thinking of the family of the man, which is truly horrendous, but it could have been so much worse. This has actually made me feel really sad. Poor man 

It was me that was asking about the dogs in cars and safety. This makes you think twice doesnt it. Im deffo never putting the dog in the boot, and will strap him in


----------



## Marley boy

I would not risk my life to save my dog as much as I love him I know first hand what it is like to lose a loved one. It might sound harsh but his family probably wish the dog had died and not their father. If my dad or husband died to save the dog I would resent the dog forever. He was brave yes but also very stupid. My he Rest in peace


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith

Marley boy said:


> I would not risk my life to save my dog as much as I love him I know first hand what it is like to lose a loved one. It might sound harsh but his family probably wish the dog had died and not their father. If my dad or husband died to save the dog I would resent the dog forever. He was brave yes but also very stupid. My he Rest in peace


yeah I can see you logic there. . .

I don't think it was bravery that did it though (although he must have been very brave) I think it was either the devotion to the dog or to his children in order for them to not see the dog get killed

poor man and his poor family


----------



## Guest

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> this is so awful! He probably tried to save the dog because he didn't want his children to see it get killed  and then got killed himself. . .he probably felt invinsible like you do in them kind of situations, you think you'll be fine if you try to help. . .I feel really sorry for the HGV driver too! My dad drives HGVs and one day his friend was driving along the motorway and someone jumped from a bridge and landed on his windscreen! I felt that was extremely selfish of the suicidal person because it ruined the poor man's career, he couldn't drive again after that. . .
> 
> I'm not saying the man who ran out was selfish in trying to save his dog because he obviously didn't intend to kill himself, the chances are he was putting his children first but it is truly awful. I'm glad he was pronounced dead at the scene, hopefully that means he died on impact and didn't suffer but I do think it will have scarred the children and his wife for life. . . not to mention the HGV driver
> 
> I can understand why he did it, I probably wouldn't run out in the middle of the high speed vehicles after my dog but I would want to . . . I would put myself at risk in lots of other situations for her but really what he did was pretty much guaranteed death


That wasn't near Newbury was it? 3 years ago september/october time. If it was I know the woman who jumped. She was my mum's best friend and was a wonderful person, Why she did it we do not know as she appeared happy and only saw her a few days before and had two lovely young kids that she left behind. My mum still can't get over it and breaks down and cries even now, but I agree it was totally selfish but to do something like that she couldn't of been thinking straight. I know she wouldn't intentionly put other people in danger she was a truely a wonderful person and I miss her loads.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith

I'm not 100% sure where it was because they drove quite long distances at the time.. but yes I agree it was selfish but in order to do something like that you don't think of any consequences you just want to end it. . . .the person obviously didn't want to land on someone's windscreen they don't think that far they just think "off the bridge = dead" which is fair enough really and awwwww it's awful when kids are involved. . .I know someone who hanged themselves in their home at christmas and their wife and children came home and the children actually saw their dad hanging there  that is truly awful


----------



## Kitty_pig

RIP to the poor man who tried to save his dog. I cant say whether I would do the same thing or not because I think those decisions are reflexes rather than fully thought through decisions. 

As to the discussions of suicide as much as yes it is selfish to leave your loved ones the whole point is that these individuals are actually ill, and are not thinking straight. Even if they seem ok before hand they arent. As selfish as it is to take your own life, would you rather they lived their own lives as tortured shells of the people they once were? They need help and are often too scared to speak up for fear of appearing weak  their situation is not selfish, just terribly sad


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith

Kitty_pig said:


> RIP to the poor man who tried to save his dog. I cant say whether I would do the same thing or not because I think those decisions are reflexes rather than fully thought through decisions.
> 
> As to the discussions of suicide as much as yes it is selfish to leave your loved ones the whole point is that these individuals are actually ill, and are not thinking straight. Even if they seem ok before hand they arent. As selfish as it is to take your own life, would you rather they lived their own lives as tortured shells of the people they once were? They need help and are often too scared to speak up for fear of appearing weak  their situation is not selfish, just terribly sad


I agree and usually the family feels guilty for not realising the person was literally on the edge and they never believe they will actually do this until it happens but it isn't anyone's fault for not realising because if someone is going to kill themselves they don't tell people. . .if they do tell people they're thinking of taking their own life they usually want help more than want to actually do it  It's difficult because mental health is so hard to understand as it isn't a physical thing and people's minds work differently but it is awful for everyone involved when someone has a mental illness no matter how severe or mild because for most relatives it is a time when you feel helpless

then if something like that happens where someone jumps off a bridge people begin to blame themselves 

I also agree with the point that in a situation like that you do not think about what might happen. . . I ran after a dog on the hard shoulder. . .it wasn't my dog so I know I wouldn't have ran after it if it had gone into the lanes of traffic but I know it was such a silly thing to do now I just didn't think at the time.
I even left my car unlocked with my handbag and purse on the seat and my phone and my ipod on the dash!


----------



## dbtips

That's a sad story... Makes me think that dogs receive more love than other people...


----------



## jill3

dbtips said:


> That's a sad story... Makes me think that dogs receive more love than other people...


That's because most Dogs and Animals would never betray you, they are your friend for life, they would never steal from you or commit aweful crimes against you.
The list goes on.


----------

